# possible infection from neutering.. help? pic included



## jezebel (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi I'm new here, but I'm hoping one of you may have experience with this and could help me. I took my dog to get neutered 3 days ago.. he's a 1.5 year old boxer/english bulldog/rottie mix. Today, I noticed some extremely dark redness in that area. Here is a picture:

http://pbr238.photobucket.com/albums/ff131/Ashlie0826/2011-08-19221020.jpg?t=1313807058

I know that SOME redness can be expected, but I'm not sure it should look like it does and I'm a little worried. I can't really afford a vet visit just to be told it looks normal, although I'll take him if necessary. 

To anyone who has had their dog neutered.. did it look like that? Thanks!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

That doesn't look normal to me. It could be bruising but I've personally never seen something heal like that.
If you take your dog back to the place where he was neutered and just asked them to look at it for a second... I'm sure they wouldn't charge you for something as simple as that? :/


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd call the vet. Most vets aren't going to charge you for a re-check if there's a possible complication to surgery that THEY did.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

It's _extremely_ bruised and I don't like that little black spot that looks like it's gapping a bit. I'd have it looked at for sure.


----------



## jezebel (Aug 20, 2011)

the thing is, i got it done at the local spca with a voucher because of my income. they just do the surgeries.. no follow ups or exams. they said that if he had any issues, that i'd need to take him to our regular vet, who charges $50 just for walking in the door. if it's infected, i'll have to do it though. of course i notice it during the weekend... i'll call them first thing monday morning.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Make sure he can't lick or chew it. Use a Cone. If you don't have one, walmart/petsmart/petco sell them. Meanwhile, put a pair of men's underwear on him backwards so the tail comes out the crotch. Do not let him run/jump/climb stairs. See a vet as soon as possible.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd also suggest putting a cold compress on it, but keep it dry.


----------



## Zero_to_60 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ouch! Poor guy! I would definately be calling a vet for a recheck. It looks extremely painful! I wonder if it could be a reaction to the suture material they used, or if he's been licking/chewing at it. I know it's normal to see a bit of red in the scrotum area (hematoma), but if the vet didn't suture properly, it's possible to get a hematoma there too.
Would he let you clean it with a bit of anti-bacterial soap, and pat it dry? I wouldn't put any ointments on, because there's no idea what it is. The cold pack is a good idea too! And keep the cone on him! It sucks, but the second I took Zero's off, he was nibbling at it...I'd keep it on for a good 7 to 10 days so it can heal.

Good luck!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I imagine everything's OK ???


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Our Vet would not charge for a check-up on a Neutered dog. If it is infection you would have to pay for the antibiotics but shouldn't have to pay for the visit.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I love how people come here all freeked out and want help, but they never fallow up to tell us what happend with the vet. >.<


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

The same thing happened to my dog and they claimed he had the redness before the surgery but i know that he didn't. my dog has allergies and I have been told that he could have had a reaction to something at the vet office. i am not too worried about the color but the sac still looks full and that is a sign of infection (my dog had this aswell) hope you got him to a vet and on antibiotics.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

sassafras said:


> It's _extremely_ bruised and I don't like that little black spot that looks like it's gapping a bit. I'd have it looked at for sure.


This. He does need an exam and for a healing wound - especially a fresh one it looks horrible. The black area may need to be treated - I can't make out if it is black skin or suture or what in the photo. Either way I'd call a new vet - if the one who did the surgery won't see him and the other charges $50 to get in the door and income is an issue for I'd find a new one if that is what is causing you to hesitate. You can call around and ask what an exam will cost.



Zero_to_60 said:


> Ouch! Poor guy! I would definately be calling a vet for a recheck. It looks extremely painful! I wonder if it could be a reaction to the suture material they used, or if he's been licking/chewing at it. I know it's normal to see a bit of red in the scrotum area (hematoma), but if the vet didn't suture properly, it's possible to get a hematoma there too.
> Would he let you clean it with a bit of anti-bacterial soap, and pat it dry? I wouldn't put any ointments on, because there's no idea what it is. The cold pack is a good idea too! And keep the cone on him! It sucks, but the second I took Zero's off, he was nibbling at it...I'd keep it on for a good 7 to 10 days so it can heal.
> 
> Good luck!


Hematomas are never normal. Ever. It is hard to describe how to assess for a hematoma but a vet can easily do so (it only takes a min or two). If it is open at all - even the slightest bit you need to be very, very, very careful what you put on it. What the outer layer of skin can take is way different from an open wound (even a tiny wound). I would not put anything on it that was not sterile (dish soap isn't and is tough enough on intact skin) or cleansing properties itself. If it is open I would get some sterile saline (contact lense solution that is saline only is one example) and cleanse the area (squeeze the bottle over the wound - use plenty - I wouldn't rub it, or try to scrub as you do not want to contaminate it), apply a sterile piece of gauze/tape and put some men's boxer's over it to protect it. Cleansing agents besides sterile saline I would avoid because they vary based on the wound and more tissue damage could be done with the wrong one/wrong strength. 

Get him to a vet as they will best be able to treat it - that is a quickie fix to keep it as clean as you can until the vet can treat it.
I say all this and it has been long enough that the wound could have gone any which way. I hope it helps for the future.


----------



## sheepdogmom (Jan 20, 2012)

I recently rescued a 5yr old Eng Sheepdog stud and put him into retirement by having him neutered last week. I paid extra for the pre blood test, IV etc... It was over $400. He walked out with a large scrotal swelling and bruising which the vet tech said was "normal." On day 4 the swelling was not much better, and he acted sick and in pain- not eating. I called the vet and they said watch him and bring him back the following day (they were closing in 20 min.) At 11pm we couldn't stand his suffering and took him to the ER vet who diagnosed "Post neuter scrotal hemorrhage with necrosis" (black patch between the incision and scrotum) noting the incision was intact. (not infected by licking or trauma) They kept him over night on meds ($620!) and said to return him to my vet in the am for a scrotal ablation to remove the infected scrotum. I thought my vet would make it all good, but- no. They said the 2nd operation would be another $1300 plus. After I picked up my jaw, they convinced me it was important to do it stat and had me pay a $700 deposit. When I called later, they said he was too bad off for immediate surgery, but they'd keep him over night. They were closed the day after, so I picked him up to care for at home. They wanted another $144 to walk out the door! I asked if that was in addition to the $1300 and the tech didn't know. I raised some hell about their responsibility because I read scrotal swelling can be normal in large, older dogs- but is caused by incomplete ligation of the veins etc... after surgery. Now I don't want to take him back there. Has anyone heard of a post neuter hematoma becoming necrotic and not draining, or had similar experiences with vets?


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

sheepdogmom said:


> I recently rescued a 5yr old Eng Sheepdog stud and put him into retirement by having him neutered last week. I paid extra for the pre blood test, IV etc... It was over $400. He walked out with a large scrotal swelling and bruising which the vet tech said was "normal." On day 4 the swelling was not much better, and he acted sick and in pain- not eating. I called the vet and they said watch him and bring him back the following day (they were closing in 20 min.) At 11pm we couldn't stand his suffering and took him to the ER vet who diagnosed "Post neuter scrotal hemorrhage with necrosis" (black patch between the incision and scrotum) noting the incision was intact. (not infected by licking or trauma) They kept him over night on meds ($620!) and said to return him to my vet in the am for a scrotal ablation to remove the infected scrotum. I thought my vet would make it all good, but- no. They said the 2nd operation would be another $1300 plus. After I picked up my jaw, they convinced me it was important to do it stat and had me pay a $700 deposit. When I called later, they said he was too bad off for immediate surgery, but they'd keep him over night. They were closed the day after, so I picked him up to care for at home. They wanted another $144 to walk out the door! I asked if that was in addition to the $1300 and the tech didn't know. I raised some hell about their responsibility because I read scrotal swelling can be normal in large, older dogs- but is caused by incomplete ligation of the veins etc... after surgery. Now I don't want to take him back there. Has anyone heard of a post neuter hematoma becoming necrotic and not draining, or had similar experiences with vets?


Honestly, I wouldnt have gone back to my old vet after they told you he was fine, when they probably knew very well that he was not. Just cut your losses and look for a new vet.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

If you have documentation (photos and DX from the emergency hospital) and you feel that this was malpractice, I would take it to the local vet board. I wouldnt use them again, but other people will. It sounds like they may need to clean up their act, and take responsibility for things which were complications of their procedures.


----------

